# GAP Ad Features Turbaned Sikh. Is The Conversation About Lust Versus Sikh Identity, Or ?



## HaanJio (Nov 15, 2013)

_I have been bickering back and forth with spnadmin ji about this news story which is now more than a week old. Spnadmin ji has doubts about the value of this story. I, who am only now recovering from a fractured skull and concussion, and hope to be back soon with my Haanji threads, should not be getting worked up. Our bickering is not good for my recovery.

Nonetheless, spnadmin ji has consented to my posting this article as long as I also post her basic reaction to it.

"Forget about the 'lust' discussion raging on baba derawale facebook pages. The thing that bothers me (spnadmin ji) is the message, 

"Keep a beard, tie a turban, and be a chick magnet !!!!" 


That is the part that bothers spnadmin ji however there would be many Singhs who would not mind. _
*
GAP Holiday 2013 Ad Campaign Features Turbaned Sikh*

http://www.voiceonline.com/gap-holiday-2013-ad-campaign-features-turbaned-sikh/

Over the last several days, many shoppers around North America were surprised to find Waris Ahluwalia staring them in the face at the mall, in flyers, and in magazine ads this week. The Sikh American actor/designer/model is apparently being featured in clothing retailer Gap‘s current national marketing campaign.

It’s a safe assumption that Gap has not entered the retail market for turbans, but it might be interesting to walk into your nearest Gap store, point to the poster, and advise the salesperson that you’ll wear what he’s wearing.

Some of the familiar faces in the campaign are Waris Ahluwalia, actress Malin Akerman, Q-Tip, and Harry Belafonte.

Waris Ahluwalia is an Indian-American designer and actor. Born in Amritsar (Punjab) he later moved to New York at the age of five. His company, House of Waris, is based out of New York and has collaborated with a number of other designers and artists throughout the years. House of Waris came into being after the owners of Maxfield’s in Los Angeles noticed Ahluwalia’s elaborate diamond rings and placed an order, which sold out.


----------



## Luckysingh (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't know what the problem is ??
We have the one and only Gursant singh, acting like the sikh spokesperson campaigning to get the ad banned !
(_Same Gursant who has the personal hate agenda with 3ho and California gun laws.)_

His argument is that the turban is being touched and a sikh's turban should not be touched by anyone.

In my opinion this is nonsense!
I can't see any derogatory effect coming from this kind of affectionate 'touch'.
The picture should make a sikh proud and it helps show the normal, sensitive and down to earth persona of all sikhs.

Well done to Gap for taking this approach and in helping differentiate the confusion with sikhs and Osama-taliban.- Many North Americans still don't know the difference


----------



## Harry Haller (Nov 16, 2013)

_



			I have been bickering back and forth with spnadmin  ji about this news story which is now more than a week old. Spnadmin ji  has doubts about the value of this story. I, who am only now recovering  from a fractured skull and concussion,
		
Click to expand...

_ 

Never get into a fight with Adminj! lol lol


----------



## harmanpreet singh (Nov 16, 2013)

Gursant seems to be a hatemonger ..

everyone is against his stand 

https://www.facebook.com/events/200589616794899/?hc_location=stream


----------



## Luckysingh (Nov 16, 2013)

There are more derogatory and insulting implications in terms of turban touching, in Law and enforcement, especially airport security !!!:grinningsingh: 

This kind of touch is pure affection and comfort, and I am sure no one is under the illusion that Gap is selling turbans either


----------



## harmanpreet singh (Nov 16, 2013)

even Nihungs and elders  have nothing against this add

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=KEBDXY7tGVQ



http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=JZJuILSmYR0


----------



## Ishna (Nov 16, 2013)

Oh my!  *fans self*  :blushhh:


----------



## Luckysingh (Nov 19, 2013)

From the facebook page quoted by Harmanpreetji above, Gursant is organizing a protest on the 5/Dec in Davis, near Sacramento CA.

It's no surprise that he doesn't have too many followers as most Californian sikhs are not complaining or shouting.

Funny thing is that I may well be in Sacramento for a wedding at that time and I may decide to turn up and start my OWN protest ????
YES, my protest will be the Protest against Gursant's protest 
So, we can protest about his protest !lollol


----------



## Harry Haller (Nov 19, 2013)

Luckysingh said:


> From the facebook page quoted by Harmanpreetji above, Gursant is organizing a protest on the 5/Dec in Davis, near Sacramento CA.
> 
> It's no surprise that he doesn't have too many followers as most Californian sikhs are not complaining or shouting.
> 
> ...


 
I am also in CA that day, for a howling conference, although I disagree with Gursant's protest, I also believe in free speech, so I will be protesting against Luckyjis protest, if anyone wishes to protest against my protest, please get in touch, we could get a bulk discount on flights.


----------



## Luckysingh (Nov 19, 2013)

:yippie: Classic !!!

I miss the classic British humour sometimes !


----------



## AngloSikhPeace (Nov 19, 2013)

Don't really see the issue. 

It's a made-up imaginary photo of a woman holding a Sikh man whom she loves. Just fluffy aspirational stuff really: "you want the ladies to treat you like this, shop at GAP and we can make it a reality!". Or the opposite for the ladies.

What will the outside world think of this? They will see that one moment the Sikhs are crying for more representation in the media, and then when that representation does materialise, they start crying that there should be _less_ representation. The whole controversy is making the faith look ridiculous.

Of course, Gursant Singh has sort of realised the indefensible position he's holding now, and that everyone disagrees with him. So in his latest comments he's accusing GAP of 'brownwashing' and trying to hide their treatment of Bangladeshi workers behind a multicultural exterior. Whilst protesting against the abuse of labourers is a laudable goal, he should have started with that instead of making it about the guy's Pagh.


----------



## Luckysingh (Nov 19, 2013)

Looking carefully at the picture in the ad, you will notice that the Singh is in the forefront. The photographer would have been very careful to make sure that he was positioned in front of the woman. This all speaks about the Power of the front man in any picture. The front man always controls this power that emanates from the image.
Like I said earlier, it should make any sikh proud, so why be complaining ??
When we have a picture of different animals in any kind of media ad, even then the Lion is always the center or at the forefront. Think about how many flags have a lion on them, how many statues of lions there are around the world, how many symbols and logos use a lion...........


----------



## harmanpreet singh (Nov 26, 2013)

*Gap's Ad With Sikh Model Waris Ahluwalia Defaced With Racist Graffiti, Drawing Incredible Response From Company*



GAP made the same photo  its cover photo on facebook and tweeter .






 															 																	 									 	                	 	   																	 									 								 							  							  																										 								 																		                                      									This is how the Internet is supposed to work.
Arsalan Iftikhar, senior editor at The Islamic Monthly and founder of TheMuslimGuy.com, posted a picture to his Twitter and Facebook wall of a defaced subway advertisement for Gap featuring Sikh actor and jewelry designer Waris Ahluwalia.  The caption had been changed from "Make Love" to "Make Bombs," and the  writer had also scrawled "Please stop driving TAXIS" onto the poster.
  He told The Huffington Post, "When I first saw my Facebook friend's  photo of this GAP subway advertisement defaced by vandals with racist  messages, I wanted the world to see how millions of brown people are  viewed in America today."



  The next day, Gap tweeted back  at Iftikhar to find out the location of the ad, which is part of its  holiday "#MakeLove" campaign featuring a wide variety of diverse models.



  But that wasn't all. The company proceeded to change its Twitter  background to the picture of Ahluwalia, to show solidarity and support.



  Their response was applauded by Sikhs and Muslims alike, as Iftikhar shared their incredible and speedy response.



  Some members of the Sikh community have started a "Thank you, Gap"  campaign in order to show their appreciation for the inclusion of a  Sikh model. A letter to the company says, "By placing a Sikh model in  prominent locations on billboards, direct mail advertising and digital  channels, you have raised the profile of Sikhs in ways the community  couldn’t have accomplished with its limited resources. The community has  tremendously benefitted from the attention it has received through  Gap’s marketing campaign."








http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...alia_n_4343586.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000009


----------

